
Newest Improvised Weapon Against Tear Gas: Cordless Leafblower - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.core77.com/posts/90964/Hong-Kong-Protestors-Newest-Improvised-Weapon-Against-Tear-Gas-Cordless-Leafblower
======
hilbert42
Ah, just wonderful!

